# Plastic Pitchers



## mommycarlson (Feb 1, 2017)

I am looking for the plastic pitchers being used in this video.  Had anyone seen them?  Know where I can get them?  Thank you!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_qHf7M5tbU[/ame]


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 1, 2017)

They are on AliExpress...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc...lt&btsid=2cb01403-4b56-4125-b99b-9cccccc3ddf6

Might take a long time to get delivered though


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 1, 2017)

Soapprentice, thank you so much, I've been looking for these for a long time!  I've ordered them and it's okay if it takes a while for them to get here.  I just hope I ordered the right thing


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 1, 2017)

You are welcome... I ordered the smallest one too... waiting for its arrival... so far I had a good experience with Ali express, so let's see... they have a nice return policy as well.. so we are covered


----------



## SheLion (Feb 2, 2017)

I think these are the same ones:
http://schoolmasters.com/science/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=pitcher


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 5, 2017)

SheLion, already ordered but they do look the same.  I'm hoping I got the right ones.  They are slow to respond to email, and when I ordered there was no way to choose the size I wanted.  Soapprentice, were you able to choose?  I didn't see that option anywhere.  I emailed and got a response a few days later that said "you can choose the size" with no instructions on how to do so.  I guess we'll see when they get here!  LOL


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 5, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> SheLion, already ordered but they do look the same.  I'm hoping I got the right ones.  They are slow to respond to email, and when I ordered there was no way to choose the size I wanted.  Soapprentice, were you able to choose?  I didn't see that option anywhere.  I emailed and got a response a few days later that said "you can choose the size" with no instructions on how to do so.  I guess we'll see when they get here!  LOL



Yes, we can mommy carlson... it's right below the price.. well, it doesn't say 'size', it says 'color'.. AliExpress is a lil weird that way... they just had their Chinese New Year, which is week-10 days long and they dont work during that time. May be that's the delay. It took me a while to get hang of AliExpress..


----------



## earlene (Feb 5, 2017)

I've never ordered from AliExpress.  I tried to open an account a few months ago and for some reason after repeated tries, never got a confirmation, so I just gave up and figured it's not worth the trouble.  Even though I was never able to confirm or sign into an account, they apparently do have the email address I provided when I tried to create an account, because I do get an occasional email from them.  So I do agree there are some glitches.


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 5, 2017)

The products are really cheap. Initially I wasn't sure about the quality So was little skeptical when I ordered my mould from them. After I got the product, really impressed by the quality. India does not have such wide range of moulds online and with a 6 month old, I can not go in search of moulds. So went for it and was very happy that I did.


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh.  Well, that would be the problem, I didn't realize color meant size  LOL.  I think it's too late, but I have emailed them twice and also specified in the notes the actual size that I wanted.  so I'm hoping they catch on!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## tigersister (Feb 5, 2017)

For future reference, they are polypropylene (#5 plastic) lab pitchers. For anyone interested in larger sizes, to mix whole batches, I recommend the short form. The short, wider base pitchers will fit in the microwave and better for using a stick blender. I've bought some off of Amazon. The prices have gone up sharply since I purchased the ones I have, but sometimes there are sets of varrying sizes listed for reasonable prices. The ones from AliExpress beats those by a mile pricewise though.


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you tigersister


----------

